# Help! My baby hates co-sleeping!



## Rowan Tree (Apr 21, 2006)

My DS slept in a bassinet next to my bed for the first 3 months then in a crib in our room after that. I'm a first time mom and was really nervous about co-sleeping in the beginning because my husband is an extremely deep sleeper and I was afraid he'd roll over/hurt the baby. When I'd try to nurse DS in my bed, he'd get extremely upset and I'd just end up nursing him in a rocking chair. Now that I've loosened up a bit and DS hates sleeping in his crib alone, I try to bring him in bed with me (especially when he wakes up at 4 am), but he hates that too! He's a very cuddly guy and usually loves to be next to me. Any suggestions for ways to make him comfortable with co-sleeping?


----------



## yogachick79 (Apr 4, 2006)

Is there any way that your DH would sleep on the couch or something for just a few days to see if your little one gets used to sleeping with you?

Oh, another thought is where are you putting him when you bring him to bed? If he is in the middle of you two, try putting him on the outside just by you. Maybe he senses your DH and doesn't like the competition for lack of a better way to put it. You can either push the bed against the wall or use a sleep bar.


----------

